# id this cichlid please.



## F1 yellow (Aug 25, 2008)

can anyone tell me what kind of cichlid is this.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bluegrassc ... 296177929/ 
:fish:


----------



## F1 yellow (Aug 25, 2008)

sorry i forgot to say wich cichlid,
the one at the right corner 
orange hean light blue body.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Seriously? There are eight fish in that picture, be more specific.


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

looks like some sort of Tropheops
maybe "red cheek"


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

might be Metriaclima hajomaylandi

Aurora are another similar Mbuna


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Here's what I think is in the photo.

Albino Eureka Red (peacock)
_Aul. stuartgranti_ Usisya (peacock)
_Tropheops_ sp. (mbuna)
_Cop./Proto._ sp. (utaka)

There is a peacock and mbuna species in there that I can't make a guess at.


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

The fish in the upper right corner is Psuedotropheus sp "flameback"

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1461


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

I respectfully disagree. Take a close look at the facial area - and compare it to this species of Tropheops...









http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=978

Notice the steep forehead that comes _down_ to a pointed mouth - not _forward_ to a mouth.

Here's another Tropheops - a more detailed photo.


----------



## F1 yellow (Aug 25, 2008)

To me look like a pseudotropheus sp flameback
i have been looking for pictures in the internet
and the one in the picture looks more like a 
pseudotropheus sp flameback.


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

Could you post a pic from a side profile? It may just be the way he was turned that makes the head look like a tropheops. It's definitely one of the two, the markings look flameback.


----------



## F1 yellow (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm posting from my phone so i'm not able to post a picture,
but i would really like to see some pictures from members
of cichlid-forum someone must have pictures of the flameback.


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

why_spyder,

The Ps. flameback picture in the profiles section really does not do that species justice. In my opinion the OP photo is a much better representation of a Ps. flameback than the profiles picture.

The OP photo does have a tropheops type look to it, but Psuedotropheus sp "flameback" does have a profile that leans towards the tropheops family. I have raised flameback in the past and they are very tropheops "like", even have a pretty nasty attitude!


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

This was before tropheops became a separate genus, http://malawicichlids.com/mw09006a.htm
just found it intersting


----------

